# 7mth old has twisted ankle



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Of all places my V was playing at home with a ball and he twisted his ankle. He let out a yelp and was limping bad for an hour and slowly it improved. 

This was Thursday and Friday I kept him on the lead to give the ankle rest. Today I can see it's not completely cleared and he has a little limp (not bad) so what do I do?

He needs rest that I know but you try telling a junior V to take it easy. He has age on his side and it doesn't seem bad enough to go to a vet and she will say is rest it I suppose.

How long does something like this take to heal when dogs obvious don't rest and what about taking.g him out, keep him on a lead?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm no Vet, but yes, I would try to keep him from overdoing it for a while (good luck). Rest is good. Not sure how long the healing will take... If it goes on for more than a week, I would take him in to have the Vet look at it...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on how bad its hurt, 2 day-2 months of rest is not uncommon. If my dogs are not weight bearing on a leg, a vet visit is scheduled pretty quickly. Limp but not showing pain(or very little) when the leg is manipulated I will give it sometime. Just keep in mind, some dogs can be very stoic and won't reveal how bad the pain really is.


----------

